# SoilMaster - Online Order - Beware



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

So. Cal buyers beware.

Just to alert anyone who is planning to order SoilMaster through the internet be aware that shipping charges may apply even though your order confirmation does not say so.

I've ordered online a bag to be pick-up at the store. The total amount is $16.03 + $1.24(tax) = $17.27. When I phone the store to see if the item has arrived, the manager told me that there would be be shipping charges around $30. I've asked him why because I do not see anywhere in my invoice that there would be shipping charges. He basically say he doesn't know why and would have to phone corporate about it. 

Well, I went to phone the number provided on the web-site (800.321.5325) and ask about it. The lady on the other line confirmed that shipping charges would apply because they have to get it from Florida.

The pick-up date is incorrected too because they didn't even process it (I choose the earliest pick-up when I order it) which is the next day.

I cancelled my order. :evil:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. That is unfortunate.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

In their defense, I have had a good experience with Lesco. Just today in fact. But I'll admit there was no shipping.

I contacted the local store asking what it would take to get some of the "charcoal" stuff in. I said I'd like to get one bag with future sales a possibility as I would talk to other hobbiests in the area.

The response was I could have the one bag they had and to let them know when I would need more bags in stock. He was ready to get 3 or 4 bags for me if I wanted them. We'll see if I get the same shipping charge by getting the store to order it in.

It turns out the bag they gave me today (free of charge) wasn't the charcoal but rather the red (I think). Regardless, my plan is to put it in a tank and take some pics. I'll send it to the manager so he can see what their product can look like. I'll also ask Hoppy, MatPat, and others for permission to use some of their pics to give an idea of black as well.

I'll also be taking these pictures to LFS' to see if they'd be willing to start carrying it. I know one lfs buys substrate in bulk and sells by the pound...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Shortfin, sorry to hear your luck on the Soilmaster!

turbomkt, You have my permision to use any of my pics of Soilmaster if you need them. 

I wonder if maybe Lesco is starting to loose some money by having to ship single bags across the country to fill orders? I have heard of several folks ordering online. I think we got lucky here as the local Lesco ordered us 1000 lbs and said it wouldn't be a problem getting more in if we needed it. If you contact them, ask about a bulk price on it for your club!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks, Matt!

I'll be checking with the the Local Lesco (LL).


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

turbomkt said:


> In their defense, I have had a good experience with Lesco. Just today in fact. But I'll admit there was no shipping.
> 
> I contacted the local store asking what it would take to get some of the "charcoal" stuff in. I said I'd like to get one bag with future sales a possibility as I would talk to other hobbiests in the area.
> 
> ...


You can use any of my pictures however you wish.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks, Hoppy!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

What does soilmaster actually look like? may someone please post a photo?


----------



## Jonesy (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that,

I don't know where in Florida the order was coming from as I ordered mine shipped to the South Miami store and it took three weeks to arrive - I picked up on Thursday- (I ordered before christmas so there were a few holidays in between and Miami time is in a zone all by itself  ). On the plus side they didn't charge shipping so I paid $17.17 for the bag.

When I put the tank together I will post pics of the stuff & setup process (still waiting on driftwood and plants)


----------



## negatived (Aug 21, 2005)

"What does soilmaster actually look like? may someone please post a photo?"

If you have not used the search tool, please choose to do so next time:

Latest Thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10914+highlight=soilmaster


----------



## Nolan W. (Jul 30, 2005)

John, look here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10914

And here is a tank set up with Soilmaster: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=10563

Tom Barr brought some Soilmaster to the SFBAAPS open house yesterday. Nice stuff. I'm considering it for a substrate in my next tank.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks Nolan, very much appreciated.


----------

